# GreenHorn Here - Want to move to mexico 3-6 months at a time



## LoveAll-IslandMan (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi. 

I have my own design/marketing business of 25 years.

I have one client in the states that is willing for me to work remotely in Mexico. None of their work is in Mexico but Mexico living will be less stressful for me and warmer in the winter (my dream). I have sold my home here about 2 hrs from St Louis. I am ready to move in 6 weeks (house closes in 6 weeks).

I have plans to come back to states for 1 week every 2-3 months to see my daughter and meet with client. In time I hope to transition with a client or two in Mexico or have another business in process.

Since my employer has nothing to do with Mexico, and I don't need a perm visa, what is the best way for me to stay in Mexico?...What type of temp visa should I be getting based on info above please?

Thank you !!!!
: )
Have a smooth weekend!!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LoveAll-IslandMan said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have my own design/marketing business of 25 years.
> 
> ...


Since you will be returning to the US every few months anyway, your simplest route is to just visit Mexico on a tourist permit. It will require that you leave in 180 days or less. When you come back to Mexico, you get a new tourist permit. Working online with clients in the US will not be a problem with this strategy.

Another option would be to apply for a Residencial Temporal or Permanente at a consulate in the US before coming to Mexico, then converting the paperwork they give you to a visa once you are in Mexico. There are minimum income requirements for both of these visas.

When you are ready to add Mexican clients, your situation will change. You cannot work in Mexico on a tourist permit. On a Residencial Temporal visa you can work, but you need to get permission to do it (con Lucrativo). On a Residencial Permanente visa you can work without further permission.

There are also various restrictions on vehicles depending on the residence status, but I will leave that for another post, since you did not ask about them.


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

Where in Mexico do you intend to move?





LoveAll-IslandMan said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveAll-IslandMan (Jul 30, 2016)

TUNDRAGREEN:

Thank you for your great input. I will be flying into Mexico the next time I go for 2-3 months at a time. Perhaps finding a 6-12 month lease after the first week or so... I have a passport and have traveled to Mexico via air for pleasure many times. 

1) I think the tourist permit is something we fill out on the plane and perhaps the fee is included in the round trip airfare?


PAPPABEEMX:

I thought LaPaz was where I was going but after a trip there last week it was not a fit, but San Jose Del Cabo seems to be a good fit. That is where I am headed. : )


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

To keep life simple I would try to stick with US Clients. Working in Mexico can be almost more a pain than it's worth


----------



## drewjones (Aug 15, 2016)

No need to get a visa. No fm3 needed. btw they changed the laws on fm3's.

if you are planning on getting clients down here, get a business sponsor. Someone already in business down here to help you get clients through creating a company down here or by funneling business through their existing business.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Hasn't been an FM3 for 5-6 years .....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you work online only, and with US clients only, you can stay in Mexico for up to 180 days at a time on an FMM visitante visa, a tourist permit. However, you cannot do any business in Mexico unless you have a residence visa with permission to work at a specific job, at a specific place. To apply for a Residente Temporal, or Residente Permanente visa, one must visit the Mexican Consulate in their home country and meet the financial requirements, etc. If approved, the process of getting the visa card is completed with INM, immigration authorities, in Mexico, with proof of residence.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

_"...the fee is included in the round trip airfare?"_

Yes, it is.... actually in a one-way flight to Mexico also.


----------

